# 1 1/8" glass holesaw at a reasonable price?



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

Hi guys! I was checking ebay looking for holesaws the right size to drill for a 1/2" and 3/4" bulkhead on the bottom of my 29 gallon tank, and while I was able to find a 38mm drill ($15 shipped, a bit more than some of the others, but not much more than a dremel bit and alot less work from what I've read). I was unable to find a 1 1/8" bit for the 1/2" bulkhead though. Does anyone know of a reasonably cheap source for such a beast? I suppose I could go with two 3/4" bulkheads (though my overflow chamber will need to get bigger). Does anyone know how much slop you can have in the hole? I think I saw a 30mm saw on ebay on ebay (1 1/8" works out to 28.6 or so mm).

I'm planning to get the pump (QuietOne 1200) and bulkhead fittings from jehmco, but his glass bits are priced out of my range.

thanks!

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

A bit more searching and I found this site :

http://www.richontools.com/catalog/c35_p1.html\

Has anyone ever used their bits?

They seem to have both the 28mm and 38mm bits I'd need at reasonable prices (~$15 each shipped). Dunno how many holes I'd get from each bit, but for the 29gal I only need 1! Of course now I'm tempted to build a stand and set up a 10 gallon N. Multifasciatus tank with a 10 gallon sump in an enclosed stand and a wee little 100gph pump for our bedroom .

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## G-Man (Apr 18, 2008)

I have not drilled my holes yet, but I found a bit here, http://glass-holes.com/main.sc,
and they have a 1 1/8" bit for $11 shipped. Fast shipping to, and free anything over $10.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

Doh! I got impatient and ordered them from richon. $29 for the two of them, shipped. Prolly coulda saved $5-$10 at glass-holes.com, but I was in an online ordering frenzy  (also ordered from jehmco.com and shellhorizons.com, whee!)

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## parkayandbutter (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a question will a 28mm, 38mm, and a 45mm bulkhead fit a 1/2", 3/4" and 1" bulkhead?


----------

